# Obama Purging Military Commanders



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have made a few comments about this subject on here but this story is alot less tinfoil hat than I originally thought and is well worth the read.

Nine senior commanding generals have been fired by the Obama administration this year, leading to speculation by active and retired members of the military that a purge of its commanders is underway.
Retired generals and current senior commanders that have spoken with TheBlaze say the administration is not only purging the military of commanders they don't agree with, but is striking fear in the hearts of those still serving.
The timing comes as the five branches of the U.S. armed forces are reducing staff due to budget cuts, and as U.S. troops are expected to withdraw from Afghanistan next year.
"I think they're using the opportunity of the shrinkage of the military to get rid of people that don't agree with them or not tow the party line. Remember, as (former White House chief of staff) Rahm Emanuel said, never waste a crisis," a senior retired general told TheBlaze on the condition of anonymity because he still provide services to the government and fears possible retribution.
"Even as a retired general, it's still possible for the administration to make life miserable for us. If we're working with the government or have contracts, they can just rip that out from under us," he said.
Retired U.S. Army Maj. Gen. Paul Vallely, an outspoken critic of the Obama administration, said the White House fails to take action or investigate its own, but finds it easy to fire military commanders "who have given their lives for their country."
"Obama will not purge a civilian or political appointee because they have bought into Obama's ideology," Vallely said. "The White House protects their own. That's why they stalled on the investigation into fast and furious, Benghazi and Obamacare. He's intentionally weakening and gutting our military, Pentagon and reducing us as a superpower, and anyone in the ranks who disagrees or speaks out is being purged.A Pentagon official who asked to remain nameless because they were not authorized to speak on the matter said even "young officers, down through the ranks have been told not to talk about Obama or the politics of the White House. They are purging everyone and if you want to keep your job - just keep your mouth shut.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/10/23/military-sources-obama-administration-purging-commanders/


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

Woooow


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok, well...
Rifle and small arms...Check
Ammo...Check
Canned food...Check
Medical supplies...Check


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Now we know why so many high ranking military personal are being fired or forced to retire.*


*Breaking Report:Seal Claims Top Brass Asked if They Will Disarm Americans [Video]*
http://www.freepatriot.org

Former Navy SEAL Ben Smith warns that the Obama administration is asking top brass in the military if they would be comfortable with disarming U.S. citizens, a litmus test that includes gauging whether they would be prepared to order troops to fire on Americans. Smith provoked headlines last wee...

Full Story and Video:
http://freepatriot.org/2013/10/23/b...-top-brass-asked-will-disarm-americans-video/


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

RodneyFarva said:


> Ok, well...
> Rifle and small arms...Check
> Ammo...Check
> Canned food...Check
> Medical supplies...Check


I have all of that except for the canned food and medical supples, I need to start stocking up.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Joel98 said:


> I have all of that except for the canned food and medical supples, I need to start stocking up.


Get on it!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Joe Stalin did a purge of his military a few years prior to WW2 and it took a bit to reorganize when the nazis came calling.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I wanna be re-activated as a Commodore dammit!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2013)

Somebody needs to tell him you got this, No one can beat your record, between Benghazi, the Iranian drone donation, bowing down to foreign heads of state, gross mismanagment of the Military, misuse of the IRS and NSA, the worse voter fraud turnout in U.S. history, there is no doubt you are the worse POTUS since 1776, there is no need to screw anything else up. As it stands it will take decades to just to bring the Country back to Pre-O levels.​


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Why does this surprise anyone? Obama is nothing more than a corrupt Chicago machine politician and he plays the same rules on a national level. Loyalty to the administration is the only requirement to getting and keeping a job, far above actual competence. Reward your friends, and attack your enemies at all costs. Let companies and organizations know that disloyalty will result in attacks from the government bureaucracy , like the loss of contracts and attacks from the IRS. Its like a small business that can't get its trash collected because it won't put a political sign for an incumbent mayor or a restaurant that gets its license revoked because it won't kowtow to the powers that be.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Its nice to be on a site where the majority get it. Im not going to get all tinfoil hat but if you get a chance look into the SEAL Team 6 deaths. IMO after watching intrviews wth family members I ABSOLUTELY beileve this admin sent them on a misson to die , maybe a trade for UBL. They were on an outdated CH46 with no escort and one SEAL sent an email to his family the day before telling her to wipe her FB and SM stuff. It would not shock me in the least as he sees the military as enemies and the SEALs especially.


----------

